# Walk on Water for 1st Legal Drink



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2014)

Bubba had long heard the stories of an amazing family
 tradition.  It seems that his father, grandfather and
 great-grandfather had all been able to walk on water on
 their 21st birthday.

On that special day, they'd each
 walked across the lake to the bar on the far side for
 their first legal drink.

 So when Bubba's 21st birthday came around, he and his
 pal Jim Bob took a boat out to the middle of the lake,
 Bubba stepped out of the boat and nearly drowned!

Jim
 Bob just barely managed to pull him to safety.  Furious
 and confused, Bubba went to see his grandmother.

 'Grandma, he asked, 'it's my 21st birthday, so why can't
 I walk 'cross the lake like my pappy, his father, and
 his father before him?

 Granny looked deeply into Bubba's troubled eyes and said,
 'Because your father, your grandfather and your great
 grandfather were born in January, when the lake is frozen,
 and you were born in July


----------



## Ina (Apr 11, 2014)

Sea, Could anyone be so gullible?  :lol1:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)




----------

